# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κατασκευή ηχείων plexyglass.

## Lakisss

Χαιρετώ το forum!
Πρώτο μου post εδώ, στο οποίο θα ζητήσω τις συμβουλές σας.

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω καμπίνες ηχείων απο plexyglass.
Τα ηχεία θα χρησιμοποιηθουν σε pc και θα είναι μέρος ενός full plexyglass pc mod project, το οποίο είναι σε εξέλιξη.

Τα υλικά είναι τα παρακάτω.

Woofer-midrange. 14.5cm. διάμετρο.
(Δέν ξέρω τα πραγματικά τους watt rms, καμιά 30αριά τα υπολογίζω...)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Tweeters.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Απο τα ηχεία φυσικά δέν περιμένω φυσικά hi-end ήχο λόγω plexyglass, απλά ένα (όσο γίνεται) καλό ακουστικό αποτέλεσμα.
Στις απορίες μου λοιπόν....

1) Μπορείτε να μου προτείνεται τα minimum λίτρα καμπίνας που θα χρειαστώ?
2) Κάποιες ενδεικτικές διαστάσεις? Για παράδειγμα λόγο πλάτους/βάθους?
3) Να χρησιμοποιήσω plexy 5mm. ή 10mm? Μηπως το πεντάρι δέν αντέχει απο την πίεση και ξεκολλήσει στις ραφές?
Το δεκάρι πλεονεκτεί στο κόλλημα απο πλευράς αντοχής σίγουρα...
Σκεφτομαι να κάνω όλα τα κομμάτια κολλητά εκτος απο την πλάτη, η οποια θα είναι βιδωτή.
4)Να ανοιξω bass reflex τρύπα?
5)Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ricofon πάνω-κάτω και στην πλάτη. 3cm πάχος είναι καλό?

Οπτικά σκέφτομαι σε τέτοιο περίπου αποτέλεσμα.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Σας βομβάρδισα καλά με τις απορίες μου...
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## Phatt

Εγω σκεφτομαι τι μπορει να συμβει που δε θα εχεις μονωση μεσα...Εαν δεις σε αυτα της φωτογραφιας, πανω-κατω και πισω υπαρχει μονωση και το υπολοιπο ειναι μονοκοματο, αρα δεν εχει ραφες...

----------


## Nemmesis

επισης εγω 8α ελεγα οτι πρεπει να σκεφτεις οτι δεν 8α ασχοληθεις με 5mm αλλα με 8mm η ακομα και 10mm plexy glass... επισης το plexy glass ειναι ενα υλικο το οποιο δεν συχωρει... θελει εργαλεια για να βγαλεις καλο αποτελεμα εκτος αν δεν σε χαλανε κατι κατασκευες που βλεπουμε plexy glass με θερμοσιλικονες κλπ κλπ...

----------


## Lakisss

Μόνωση θα μπεί όπως είπα πάνω-κάτω και πίσω.
Το plexy έχω μάθει να το δουλέυω, μιάς και έχω φτιάξει αρκετά πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής. Αυτό δέν αποτελεί πρόβλημα...

Εγώ καταλήγω στην χρήση 10mm. plexy για τα πλαινά/πάνω-κάτω, και 5άρι για τα μπροστά-πίσω.

Τα λίτρα, το bass reflex, και το πάχος του ricofon με απασχολούν ιδιαίτερα, γι'αυτό και θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας.

----------


## navar

> Το plexy έχω μάθει να το δουλέυω, μιάς και έχω φτιάξει αρκετά πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής. Αυτό δέν αποτελεί πρόβλημα...



  για δώσε παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες γιατί αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον !!!!
με τί εργαλείο το κόβεις ?(με το dremel έχει ταλαιπωρία και με σέγα το αποτέλεσμα δεν μια ικανοποιεί ) με τί το κουρμπάρεις (αν κανείς κάτι τέτειο) ? και πώς το κολλάς ?

----------


## frix199

> Μόνωση θα μπεί όπως είπα πάνω-κάτω και πίσω.
> Το plexy έχω μάθει να το δουλέυω, μιάς και έχω φτιάξει αρκετά πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής. Αυτό δέν αποτελεί πρόβλημα...
> 
> Εγώ καταλήγω στην χρήση 10mm. plexy για τα πλαινά/πάνω-κάτω, και 5άρι για τα μπροστά-πίσω.
> 
> Τα λίτρα, το bass reflex, και το πάχος του ricofon με απασχολούν ιδιαίτερα, γι'αυτό και θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας.



Χωρίς να έχω ασχοληθεί με ηχεία, απο όσο θυμάμαι υπήρχαν κάτι προγράμματα
για να τα υπολογίζεις αυτά..
Πάντως ωραία ιδέα όλο το transparent project, καλή επιτυχία στην υλοποίηση
και θα χαιρόμασταν πολύ να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## Lakisss

> για δώσε παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες γιατί αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον !!!!
> με τί εργαλείο το κόβεις ?(με το dremel έχει ταλαιπωρία και με σέγα το αποτέλεσμα δεν μια ικανοποιεί ) με τί το κουρμπάρεις (αν κανείς κάτι τέτειο) ? και πώς το κολλάς ?



 
Εδώ ολόκληρο το project, με αναλυτικές λεπτομέρειες για το plexy.
http://www.thelab.gr/showthread.php?t=64517

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Το πλεξιγκλάς (ακρυλικό) είναι πιο συμπαγές από το ξύλο και έχει το ιδιαίτερο πλεονέκτημα να είναι διάφανο. Χρησιμοποιείται και σε επαγγελματικά ηχεία, με σκοπό να δείξει τα μεγάφωνα.
Ένα άλλο υλικό που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για ερασιτεχνικά ηχεία είναι το κεραμεικό. Θυμάμαι κάποια άρθρα σε ξένα περιοδικά, για κατασκευή ηχείου από πλακάκια ή από όρθιο χοντρό πήλινο σωλήνα αποχέτευσης ;, με το γούφερ από πάνω. 
Και το πιό πρόχειρο και φτηνό (τζάμπα!) υλικό: Χαρτοκιβώτιο, επενδυμένο με εφημερίδες και ενισχυμένο με κόλλα. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lakisss

Επανέρχομαι με την κατασκευή των Plexiglass Speakers.
Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δέν κυνηγώ τον απόλυτο ήχο, αλλά ένα αξιοπρεπές ηχητικό αποτέλεσμα. 

Τα υλικά.
Woofer-midrange Peerless 40watt/rms και tweeter της Tonsil 60watt/rms.
Τα περιφερειακά plexy θα είναι πάχους 10mm. , ενώ η πρόσοψη/πλάτη 5mm.



Για αρχή έκανα μία δοκιμαστική τρύπα, για να επιλέξω τον τρόπο τοποθέτησης του woofer.



Πρώτη περίπτωση είναι να βιδωθεί το woofer εξωτερικά.





Η δεύτερη και επικρατέστερη είναι να μπεί εσωτερικά. Το γιατί θα ασς το δείξω σε επόμενα parts, ώστε να γίνει καλύτερα κατανοητό.





Ακολουθησε ο υπολογισμός των τρυπών.



Οι προσόψεις κεντραρίστηκαν μαζί και οδηγήθηκαν στο τρυπάνι.
Αρχικά ανοίχτηκε μία μικρή τρύπα ''οδηγός'' για το μεγάλο τρυπάνι του ποτηροτρύπανου.
Καθοριστικό το σημείο για την συνέχεια, και απαιτείται μεγάλη ακρίβεια εδώ...







Απλά τέλοιο το τρύπημα. Άν κάτι στράβωνε θα χαλούσε όλη η κατασκευή, και τα plexy θα πήγαιναν χαμένα.



Εδώ φαίνεται το γιατί. Οι σκιαγραφημένες περιοχές είναι τα πλαινά 10άρια plexy της καμπίνας.
Αφού το ηχείο θα τοποθετηθεί εσωτερικά, έρχεται τσίμα-τσίμα με τα πλαινά τοιχώματα.



Εσωτερική άποψη του τρυπήματος.





Ακολουθησαν οι τρύπες για τα tweeters.



Έτοιμες οι προσόψεις.





Εδώ η καμπίνα πρόχειρα για να πάρετε μια γεύση.
Διαστάσεις: 27.5cm.ύψος, 16.5cm.φάρδος, 21cm.βάθος, χωρητικότητα καμπίνας 7.4 λίτρα.
Οι διαστάσεις αποφασίστηκαν 30%εμπειρικά, 70% ένστικτο ομολογώ...
Δυστυχώς άν και υπάρχουν στο net προγράμματα υπολογισμού καμπίνας, δέν βρήκα τα specs. των woofer
ώστε να πάω στα σίγουρα. Είδωμεν για το ηχητικό αποτέλεσμα...



Εδώ με τα ηχεία.

----------


## Lakisss

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας σε δυό πραγματάκια...
1) Τα λίτρα της καμπίνας είναι σχετικά ικανοποιητικά ή όχι?

2)Πιστεύετε ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να πάρω crossover, ή με τα κάτωθι είμαι 
καλυμμένος?

----------


## jim.ni

δεν έχω απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα σου άλλα είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα κάνεις κατι καλό. Το κουτί που έκανες για το PC απλά δεν υπάρχει. Respect  :Applause:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ωραία ιδέα και λεπτομερέστατη παρουσίαση! Πολύ ωραίος, μπράβο!

----------


## herctrap

το Plexi καθαριζει η θα μεινει ετσι με τις γρατζουνιες?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Έχει διαφανές προστατευτικό φιλμ βινυλίου πάνω του. Μόλις το βγάλει θα είναι τζάμι.. Εκτός αν είχε σοβαρά ατυχήματα στην κατασκευή....

----------


## Lakisss

Part -35. Plexiglass Speakers. (Part -2.)


Όχι πάρα πολλά πράγματα για σήμερα μιάς που ασχολήθηκα με το γυάλισμα, και αυτό μου πήρε πολύ χρόνο.
Το αποτέλεσμα όμως οπτικά είναι πολλά υποσχόμενο, γι' αυτό κάνω update για να πάρετε μία γέυση...


Αρχικά οι προσόψεις πιάστηκαν μαζί, κεντραρίστηκαν τα μεγάφωνα, και ανοίχτηκαν οι σχετικές τρύπες.







Στη συνέχεια ακολουθησε το χρονοβόρο γυάλισμα με διαδοχικά υαλόχαρτα 150-400-800-1200-1500-2000-3000,
και τέλος γυάλισμα με πανί και οδοντόκρεμα. 



Τελικό αποτέλεσμα με την πρόσοψη γυαλισμένη.
Τα μόνα σημεία που δέν πέτυχαν καλά ήταν οι τρύπες των μεγαφώνων γιατί το ποτηροτρύπανο εκεί άφησε αυλάκωση, αλλά είναι σε σημείο που ευτυχώς δέν θα φαίνεται...







Δέν άντεξα, και βίδωσα πρόχειρα τα μεγάφωνα για να πάρω μία γεύση.
Ομολογώ ότι δέν το περίμενα προσωπικά τόσο καλό το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα...






Εσωτερική άποψη της πρόσοψης.






Εδώ απο άλλη γωνία.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πολύ ωραίος Νίκο! Περιμένουμε τελικά αποτελέσματα!

ΧΑΧΑ, δημιουργική χρήση οδοντόκρεμας, μάθημα 101!!

----------


## jim.ni

> Στη συνέχεια ακολουθησε το χρονοβόρο γυάλισμα με διαδοχικά υαλόχαρτα  150-400-800-1200-1500-2000-3000,
> και τέλος γυάλισμα με πανί και οδοντόκρεμα.



εννοείς γυάλισμα στις "άκρες" ? στα σημεία που έχουν κοπεί? Αλλιώς τι νόημα έχει να γυαλίσεις το ήδη γυαλισμένο Plexiglass? Αλλα ακόμα και αν το έκανες γιατί να ξεκινήσεις με 150 και να μην πας κατευθείαν στο "ψητό" 2000-3000?
Σορρι αν δεν καταλαβα καλά και σε ζαλίζω οσο για την οδοντόκρεμα δεν είχα ιδέα! 

Τίποτα σε καθρέφτη θα βαλεις? χεχε φιτίλια βάζω  
καλή συνέχεια  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Lakisss

> εννοείς γυάλισμα στις "άκρες" ? στα σημεία που έχουν κοπεί? Αλλιώς τι νόημα έχει να γυαλίσεις το ήδη γυαλισμένο Plexiglass? Αλλα ακόμα και αν το έκανες γιατί να ξεκινήσεις με 150 και να μην πας κατευθείαν στο "ψητό" 2000-3000?
> Σορρι αν δεν καταλαβα καλά και σε ζαλίζω οσο για την οδοντόκρεμα δεν είχα ιδέα! 
> 
> Τίποτα σε καθρέφτη θα βαλεις? χεχε φιτίλια βάζω 
> καλή συνέχεια



Εννοείται γυάλισμα στα σημεία κοπής φυσικά, πού αλλού?

Τα μαγαζιά που εμπορεύονται plexiglass κόβουν τα κομμάτια σε δίσκο, ο οποίος έχει μεγάλα δόντια για να μήν στομώνει λόγω υλικού, αλλά και για να κόβουν plexiglass πάχους 30-40-50mm.
Ό δίσκος δυστυχώς αφήνει χαρακιές στο υλικό, και πρέπει να το φάς αρκετά στα αρχικά στάδια ώστε να τις εξαλείψεις.

Το ''ψητό'' είναι τα νούμερα 150 εώς 800!
Ξεκινάς με χοντρό υαλόχαρτο γιατι το ψιλό μπουκώνει και δέν τρίβει.
'Οσο ανεβαίνουν τα νούμερα είναι για φινίρισμα, και όχι για τρίψιμο ουσιαστικά...
Άν φτάσεις στο νούμερο 800-1200 και βλέπεις ακόμα ψιλοχαρακιές, πρέπει να πέσεις 1-2 νουμερα κάτω και ξανα απ' την αρχή...

----------


## Bobiras

συνονοματε εδωσες ρεσιταλ το γουσταρω πολυ και θα το δοκιμαζα μπραβο και χαρα στο κουραγιο σου :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## Lakisss

Plexiglass Speakers. (Part -3.)

Συνέχεια με τα ηχεία τα οποία πάνε πολύ καλά, και ομολογώ ότι ευχαριστιέμαι την κατασκευή τους πααάρα πολυ...
Οι δύο προσόψεις και οι δύο πλάτες είναι έτοιμες και γυαλισμένες μέχρι στιγμής, οπότε σήμερα έχουν σειρά
οι δύο βάσεις και οι δύο οροφές των καμπινών.


Για αρχή προσέξτε τις χαρακιές στο σημείο κοπής απο τον δίσκο, οι οποίες και έπρεπε να φύγουν.



Τα κομμάτια τοποθετήθηκαν για τρίψιμο για αρχή με 150άρι υαλόχαρτο.





Ακολουθησε τρίψιμο με 400άρι, το τελευταίο χέρι για τις τρείς πλευρές των κομματιών.
Μόνο η μία τους πλευρά γυαλίστηκε, αυτή της πλάτης. Ολόκληρη η καμπίνα θα γίνει ''κολλητή'', εκτός απο 
την πλάτη που θα είναι βιδωτή.



Στην συνέχεια οι βάσεις μαρκαρίστηκαν και τρυπήθηκαν με 7mm. τρυπάνι.





Στις τρύπες ανοίχτηκε σπείρωμα με κολαούζο, και την βοήθεια του WD-40.





Έτοιμες οι βάσεις.



Για ποδαράκια αποφάσισα να χρησιμοποιήσω ακίδες.
Μόλις είδα τις τιμές τους στο net (30euros+ η τετράδα...) ψιλοδαγκώθηκα, και αποφάσισα να θυσιάσω 
τις ακίδες των KODA μου...



Τις πέρασα με αλοιφή για να τους δώσω την παλιά τους λάμψη. Εδώ το πρίν και το μετά...



Έτοιμες και οι ακίδες.



Οι ακίδες βιδώθηκαν στις βάσεις, και εδώ το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.







Αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ και με τα μεγάφωνα, ώστε να τους αλλάξω λίγο το ''look''.
Στο tweeter αφαιρέθηκε το αυτοκόλλητο του μάγνήτη ο οποίος τρίφτηκε με 150άρι υαλόχαρτο, και το
μεγάφωνο μονώθηκε κατάλληλα.



Τα tweeters περάστηκαν με μαύρο σπρέυ.



Το woofer με παίδεψε περισσότερο, αφου ήθελε τρίψιμο-βάψιμο και ενδιάμεσα.





Η απαραίτητη μόνωση και εδώ...





Μαύρο σπρέυ επίσης.


Για όσους αναρωτιούνται, σκέφτομαι carbon αυτοκόλητο με κόκκινο λογότυπο για την επένδυση του μαγνήτη.

----------


## Phatt

Νομιζα οτι εγω ειμαι ψειρας, αλλα εσυ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ  :Lol: 
Σου ευχομαι να παιζουν τοσο ομορφα οσο φαινονται.
Για carbon αυτοκολητο ψαξε το Di-Noc της 3Μ, μακραν οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει σε απομιμηση ανθρακονηματος.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Αρρώστια!!!
Πολύ ωραίος Νίκο! Είσαι εξαιρετικός τεχνίτης! Εύγε!
...και λίγο "ψείρας" αδερφέ, αλλά τι να κάνουμε, ο καθένας με την τρέλα του!

----------


## Lakisss

Ευχαριστώ όλους!
Είμαι σε δίλημμα τώρα όσον αφορά το κόλλημα της καμπίνας... να χρησιμοποιήσω την γνωστή κόλλα που την ξέρω καλά, ή χλωροφόρμιο που είναι η ''απόλυτη'' κόλλα για plexy?

θεωρώ ότι η κόλλα θα κάνει καλή δουλειά εδώ, αφού τα plexy είναι 10άρια με μεγάλη επιφάνεια επαφής.
Απο την άλλη φοβάμαι το ξεκόλλημα της καμπίνας απο τους κραδασμόυς και την εκτόνωση του αέρα του woofer...

Θα κάνω μία δοκιμή για πρώτη φορά ever με χλωρ/μιο σε κάποια παλιά κομμάτια plexy, και θα αποφασίσω.
Άν δέν δείτε update τις προσεχείς δύο ημέρες...πιθανόν θά κοιμάμαι! :hahahha:

----------


## jim.ni

σε ευχαριστώ, ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος με το γυάλισμα και τα σχετικά  :Wink: 
συνέχισε ετσι, φτιάξε μας κι άλλο (δυστυχώς για άλλη μια φορά δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω στην ερωτήσεις σου  :Sad: )

----------


## Lakisss

Update.

Επειδή το προηγούμενο part τελείωσε με τα μεγάφωνα μισοβαμμένα, σήμερα στέγνωσε η μπογιά και έγιναν τα αποκαλυπτήρια.
Αναμένω τις εντυπώσεις σας...






Όσον αφορά το ''ψείρας'' και το ''άρρωστος''...ναί είμαι...και πολύ μαλιστα! :Biggrin: 
Δυστυχώς το plexiglass είναι ένα υλικό που δέν συγχωρεί λαθη, και κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να τηρούνται με χριστιανική ευλάβεια...

Πολλά πράγματα που θα δείτε σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια ίσως σας φανούν ακραία (πχ. βάψιμο μαγνητών), αλλά μήν ξεχνάτε ότι είναι μία διαφανής κατασκευή και ισχύει το γνωστό ''Ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιον"! 

Να κάνω τώρα και μά ερώτηση.
Στην πλακέτα του crossover που θα φτιάξω, θέλω τα καλώδια να είναι αφαιρούμενα (δέν θα τα κολλήσω).
Υπάρχουν νομίζω κάποιοι πλαστικοί κονέκτορες με βίδα για το καλώδιο, που κολλούνται πάνω στην πλακέτα (άν δέν κάνω λάθος). Πώς λέγονται αυτά?

----------


## Phatt

Λογικα κατι τετοιο ψαχνεις.Ζητα το σαν κονεκτορα η τερματικο με βιδα για πλακετα, δεν ξερω να εχουν καποιο συγκεκριμενο ονομα...(ισως κλεμα/κλεμενς για πλακετα :Wink:

----------


## Lakisss

Αυτό ακριβώς ψάχνω, ευχαριστώ! Ελπίζω να χωράνε αυτοί 1-1.5mm. καλώδιο...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Λογικα κατι τετοιο ψαχνεις.Ζητα το σαν κονεκτορα η τερματικο με βιδα για πλακετα, δεν ξερω να εχουν καποιο συγκεκριμενο ονομα...(ισως κλεμα/κλεμενς για πλακετα



EBAY search: "screw terminal"

----------


## moutoulos

To σωστό είναι PCB Terminal, εφόσον πρόκειται για πλακέτα.
Νίκο, πραγματικά είσαι "άρρωστος", με την καλή έννοια βέβαια.

Απλά άψογος !!!

----------


## edgar

eye candy!
ευγε!  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Lakisss

Update.


Συνέχεια επί των μεγαφώνων, αφού σήμερα πήραν την τελική τους μορφή.

Ας θυμηθούμε όμως πώς ήταν τα tweeters πρίν τις επεμβάσεις καλλωπισμού.



Τελικά υλοποίησα την ιδέα τοποθέτησης carbon. Εδώ μία πλαινή άποψη.



Κολλήθηκε και το λογότυπο του project.



Τελικό αποτέλεσμα.







Πάμε στο woofer. Εδώ στην αρχική του κατάσταση.



Μετά τις επεμβάσεις.







Αναμένω εντυπώσεις...

----------


## herctrap

και να μην δουλευουν εγω τα αγοραζω

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εντυπωσιακό και πανέμορφο! Μπράβο!

----------


## Lakisss

Plexiglass Speakers. (Part -4.)


Συνέχεια λοιπόν με την κατασκευή των ηχείων τα οποία προχωρούν με αργούς ρυθμούς, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου.


Αφού αποφάσισα εξαρχής να γίνει η καμπίνα κολλητή εκτός απο την πλάτη, έπρεπε να ανοιχτεί σπείρωμα ώστε
η πλάτη να είναι βιδωτή. Έτσι μαρκαρίστηκαν τα πλαινά της καμπίνας και τρυπήθηκαν.





Αφού ''έχασα'' δύο τρύπες με το κολαούζο, ακολούθησα άλλα τακτική με το σπείρωμα.
Συγκεκριμένα για βίδα Μ4 άνοιξα τρύπα με 3.5mm. τρυπάνι, και βίδωνα σιγά-σιγά την βίδα ώστε να ανοίξει 
αυτή το σπείρωμα. Απαραίτητη πάντα η χρήση μπόλικου WD-40 στο βίδωμα.
Το αποτέλεσμα απλά τέλειο, γιατί το plexyglass τελικά είναι επιρρεπές στο κολαούζο...







Η ίδια διαδικασία ακολουθήθηκε και στις βάσεις.





Στην συνέχεια φτιάχτηκε μία μπάρα που στην κορυφή της ανοίχτηκαν τέσσερις τρύπες, και στην βάση της σπείρωμα.







Στην βάση του ηχείου ανοίχτηκε μία φρεζάτη τρύπα.



Η μπάρα βιδώθηκε στην βάση.







Ακολούθησε η απόπειρα κόλλησης της πρώτης καμπίνας.
Με τον φόβο ανοίγματος της καμπίνας απο τους κραδασμους και την εκτόνωση του woofer, αποφάσισα να βελτιστοποιήσω όσο γίνεται την κόλληση.
Έτσι έτριψα όλα τα σημεία επαφής με 400άρι υαλόχαρτο για καλύτερη πρόσφυση της κόλλας, σε λωρίδα 
πάχους 8mm.





Το ποιό κέραιο σημείο...η προετοιμασία.
Τα κομμάτια πιάστηκαν με σφιχτήρες πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι γυαλισμένο μάρμαρο, σε αναζήτηση επίπεδης 
επιφάνειας.



Ομολογώ ότι δέν ήξερα την έκβαση του εγχειρήματος, μιάς και δέν είχα ξανακολλήσει τόσο παχύ plexy.
Τελικά βγήκε άψογη, με τέλεια συναρμογή και ''νταμάρι'', παρόλο που δέν έχει κολληθεί ακόμα η πρόσοψη
ώστε να ''δέσει'' πλήρως.
Το αποτέλεσμα σε εικόνες.











Η παραφωνία (αισθητική μόνο ευτυχώς) της κατασκευής.
Η επιλογή μου τελικά να τρίψω τις επιφάνειες αρχικά με 400άρι υαλόχαρτο ήταν λάθος...
Το 400άρι κάνει μεγάλες χαρακιές στο υλικό, οι οποίες εμποδίζουν την κόλλα να τρέξει κατα μήκος της ραφής 
κατά τη έκχυση της κόλλας απο την σύριγγα.
Έτσι οί ραφές δέν γεμίζουν παντού με κόλλα, και παρατηρείται κατά τόπους θαμπάδα.
Ειλικρινά δέν το περίμενα αυτό γιατί είχα υπολογίσει τα πάντα πρίν, αλλά απο αυτά μαθαίνεις!
Στην επόμενη καμπίνα θα τρίψω με νούμερο 1500-2000.



Λεπτομέρεια της κολώνας.





Η βάση με τις ακίδες.





Για την μόνωση της καμπίνας αγοράστηκε ricofon πάχους 25mm.



Έβαλα και ένα πρόχειρο κομμάτι, για να πάρετε μία γέυση.







Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος λοιπόν μέχρι στιγμής με την έκβαση της κατασκευής, με μόνη παραφωνία την εμφάνιση 
των κολλήσεων στην πρώτη καμπίνα.

----------


## navar

τελικά με τί κόλλησες ? δοκίμασες το χλωροφόρμιο που έλεγες ?

----------


## Lakisss

Κόλλα τελικά.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Lakisss εκπληκτική δουλειά!! ΑΝυπομονώ να δώ το τελικό.. Μπράβο ήρωα, πολύ μεράκι!
R.E.S.P.E.C.T.!

----------


## Neoklis

Τελεια δουλεια!!!!!!!

Για το χλωροφορμιο που αναφερθηκε προηγουμενως να πω οτι κολλαει  ΤΕΛΕΙΑ  το Plexi glass..
το εχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε κατασκευες για το ενυδρειο μου και ειναι απολυτα στεγανη η κολληση που κανει..

----------


## Lakisss

Plexiglass Speakers. (Part -5.)


Στο προηγούμενο part είχα κάνει αναφορά για την εμφάνιση των κολλήσεων της καμπίνας.
Απέμεινε το κόλλημα της πρόσοψης λοιπόν όπου εκεί δοκίμασα τρίψιμο με μεγαλύτερο υαλόχαρτο, μήπως και μειωθεί το φαινόμενο.
Δυστυχώς άν και καλυτέρευσαν οι κολλήσεις, απέχουν απο το τέλειο...
Θα δοκιμάσω νέα τεχνική στην δεύτερη καμπίνα και άν επαναληφθεί απλά....το παίρνω απόφαση.
Τί να κάνεις....αυτά έχουν τα χειροποίητα.


Η πρόσοψη στην θέση της.









Καιρός να ασχοληθώ λίγο και με την πλάτη, ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί η καμπίνα.
Για την σύνδεση των ηχείων αγοράστηκαν χρυσές μπόρνες, στο χρώμα των ακίδων.





Εγιναν οι σχετικές τρύπες, και οι μπόρνες βιδώθηκαν στην θέση τους.











Ανοίχτηκαν οι σχετικές τρύπες στην πλάτη και βιδώθηκε. (οι βίδες αυτές είναι πρόχειρες)





Τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

















Επειδή με τρώει η περιέργεια να δώ πώς θα παίζουν τα ηχεία άφησα την δεύτερη καμπίνα, και αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω την υπάρχουσα. Επόμενο βήμα το crossover.

Τα υλικά απλά, και η συδεσμολογία σε εικόνα.



Η πλακέτα σημαδεύτηκε, κόπηκε και τρίφτηκε στις άκρες.





Σκέφτηκα στα πλαίσια του μαζοχισμού,να παιδευτώ-αυτομαστιγωθώ κανά δύωρο κάνοντας τα εύκολα δύσκολα. :Smile: 
Έτσι έκοψα ένα κομμάτι plexy στο μέγεθος της πλακέτας.





Με πατρόν την πλακέτα μαρκάρισα το plexy απο κάτω της με βελόνα, και άνοιξα τις σχετικές τρύπες
με τρυπάνι πάχους 1mm.





Ευτυχώς οι τρύπες έπεσαν ακριβώς.







Στην συνέχεια φτιάχτηκε ένα πατρόν απο χαρτόνι, ώστε να ανοιχτούν οι θύρες για τις κλέμμες στο plexy.



To σημείο με παίδεψε πάρα πολύ με το dremel και την ράσπα.
Αιτία ότι έιχα ήδη ανοίξει τις τρυπούλες νωρίτερα, έτσι το plexy έπρεπε να πέσει ακριβώς ώστε να μήν 
χάσουν τα κέντρα οι τρύπες.

Τελικό αποτέλεσμα.



Έγιναν και οι σχετικές κολλήσεις.





Έτοιμο το crossover-άκι.

----------


## frix199

Ότι και να πω... Είναι λίγο!!!
Τρέλα!!!

Καταπληκτική δουλειά, με το χέρι στο F5 περιμένω την συνέχεια!!!
Μπράβο!!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

EΚπληκτικός! Βλέπουμε ότι προχωράει πολύ καλά η δουλειά! Άντε καλά τελειώματα!

----------


## Lakisss

Eυχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!

Παρεμπιπτόντως ζητώ την κατανόησή σας για τις μεγάλες photo, που ''βαραίνουν'' τις σελίδες.
Θεωρώ ότι σε τέτοιες κατασκευές καλό είναι να υπάρχουν μεγάλες και καθαρές  photo, ώστε να να φαίνονται οι λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## dal_kos

Έχεις κάνει φοβερή δουλεια. Μπράβο! Χαρά στην υπομονή σου  :Tongue:

----------


## MadAss

φιλε εισαι αψογος...

PS. σε λιγο θα φτιαξεις ολο το σπιτι σου απο πλεξυ  :Dancing:  :Smile: 
φιλικα παντα!

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

φιλε απιστευτη δουλεια εχεις κανει.μπραβο και απο εμενα.
να τολμησω να σε ρωτησω ποσο πηγε η αγορα των πλεξι?

----------


## leosedf

Καλα για τις φωτογραφίες δεν το συζητώ, μιά χαρά είναι. Χρειάζεται λεπτομέρεια.
Αψογος, τρελή κατασκευή.

Ξέχασα να γράψω για το απορροφητικό υλικό. Οι επαγγελματίες χρησιμοποιούν μαλλί προβάτου. Είναι το κορυφαίο υλικό για ηχεία. Μπορείς να το βρείς έτοιμο για κατασκευή ηχείων έτοιμο σαν χαλάκι στο εμπόριο και είναι άσπρου χρώματος. Ισως να κοιτούσες και αυτή την εναλλακτική.

Η απλά να πάς σε κάποιο χωριό και να κουρέψεις κανένα πρόβατο.

----------


## Lakisss

Λοιπόν....έχω ένα τεράστιο πρόβλημα, και παρακαλώ θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας και τις συμβουλές σας!

Όταν πήγα και αγόρασα πρίν μήνες τα ηχεία (Tridimas electronics), 
το παλικάρι μου έφερε τα ηχεία (τα woofer) τίνγκα στην σκόνη.
Όταν τον ρώτησα γιάτι ήταν έτσι μου είπε ότι ήταν λίγο παλιά και τα είχε στο υπόγειο, είναι καλή όμως σειρά και θα μου τα δώσει σε παλιά-πολύ καλή τιμή. 

Του λέω ''μήπως έχω κανά πρόβλημα που είναι παλιά?''
-''Κανένα μου λέει''.
Μου τα πέρασε μάλιστα και με ένα σπρέυ σαν λάδι, και γυάλιζαν σάν καινούργια!

Οταν έβαλα ένα να παίξει δοκιμαστικά λίγες ημέρες μετά με ελάχιστα μπάσα και ένταση, σκίστηκε το λάστιχό τους.
Στην αφή με το που το ακούμπαγες, το λάστιχο τριβόταν και έφευγε λές και ήταν σάπιο...
Τα παίρνω κρανίο και πάω στο μαγαζί!

Το παιδί ευγενέστατα μου τα άλλαξε χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα με ίδια σκονισμένα πάλι (!!!), και υπέθεσε ότι έφταιγε το λάδι που έριξε και ότι μάλλον αυτό χάλασε το λάστιχο.
- ''Είσαι σίγουρος του λέω? Δέν θα έχω πρόβλημα πάλι?''
- Άν στο ξανακάνουν, και σε δέκα χρόνια φέρτα να στα αλλάξω.'' μου είπε.

Σήμερα λοιπόν η ίδια ιστορία...
Έκανα μιά δοκιμή με νορμάλ ένταση, ελάχιστο μπάσο και ξανασκίστηκε το λάστιχο...!!!

Και ρωτάω τώρα....
-Παίζει να είναι τόσο παλιά που να έχει ''σαπίσει'' το λάστιχο?
Πώς να τα πάω για αλλαγή τώρα...με βαμμένους μαγνήτες και carbon αυτοκόλλητα πισω?
-Άν τα δεχτεί πίσω (χλωμό το βλέπω...) να μήν πάρω τα ίδια ξανά?
-Θα βρώ στις ίδιες διαστάσεις αντίστοιχο woofer?

Παρακαλώ την βοήθειά σας γιατι κοντεύω να σκάσω πραγματικά...
Κρίμα ο κόπος, το βάψιμο,  και τα carbon...

----------


## leosedf

Όντως είναι παλιά και χαλάνε. Το έχω ξαναδεί και σε άλλα μεγάφωνα. Δεν μου λές, για ποιό λόγο χρησιμοποιείς tonsil? λόγω κόστους? Θα μπορούσες πχ να βάλεις bcspeakers.com και άλλα διάφορα.
Εφ' όσον είναι και modαρισμένα τώρα δεν ξέρω, ίσως αν ρωτούσες τον τύπο στο κατάστημα.
Σε πολλά σκίζεται και το χαρτί του κώνου.

----------


## Lakisss

Κοίταξε από μάρκες δέν είμαι πάρα πολύ σχετικός....ξέρω πέντε πράγματα πάνω-κάτω αλλά μέχρις εκεί...

Για τα Tonsil τί γνώμη έχεις?
Τα Peerless Woofer-άκια τουλάχιστον τί λένε από ποιότητα?

Τα ηχεία προορίζονται για χρήση pc.
Να σου πώ στην αρχή δέν πήγαινα για κάτι πολύ ακριβό, γαιτί δέν ήξερα άν θα μου πετύχαινε και η καμπίνα κιόλας....
Ήμουν σε δοκιμαστικό στάδιο.

Αλλά όχι και να σκίζονται πρίν τα χαρώ κάν τα ρημάδια!!!
Βρήκα και την απόδειξη, 40euros τα είχα πάρει όλα woofers-tweeters.

----------


## dal_kos

Αυτό μου είχε συμβεί σε ηχεία αυτοκινήτου, που είχαν φάει άπειρο ήλιο μετά απο 15 χρόνια. Τα μεγάφωνα είναι παλιά, για αυτό και έχουν ξεραθεί τα λάστιχα οπότε σκίζονται.

Τα tonsil είναι οικονομική επιλογή, τα peerless αρκετοι τα θεωρούν πολύ καλά.

----------


## leosedf

Η ιδέα του να αρχίσεις με φτηνά μεγάφωνα είναι καλή επιλογή. Τα tonsil/peerless γενικώς τα χρησιμοποιούμε σε πολύ απλές εφαρμογές, τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι κάνω.

Θα μπορούσες να προχωρίσεις σε μεγάφωνα καλύτερης μάρκας. Τα μεγάφωνα μετριούντε πολλές φορές σε ίντσες, άρα υποθέτω οτι αυτά που έχεις είναι 6 ίντσες. Μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις αυτά με οποιοδήποτε 6 ίντσες μεγάφωνο.
Τώρα το τί θα επιλέξεις πάει ανάλογα και με το πόσα λεφτά διαθέτεις, μια καλή λύση είναι αυτά που σου είπα πιό πάνω τα bcspeakers (www.bcspeakers.com) που τα χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί κατασκευαστές όπως και τα BUMPER, θεωρούνται φθηνά αλλα πολύ αποδοτικά και ποιοτικά. Το κακό είναι οτι είναι μεγάλης ισχύος, 15ο βάττ πχ.
Αν πάς σε κατασκευαστές μεγαλύτερους (πχ jbl, cerwin vega) θα σου κοστίσουν πολλά.

Για χρήση pc όμως δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάς τόσο μακριά, εκτός αν θές να ακούς μουσικη δυνατά κλπ.

----------


## Phatt

Το να σκιζονται τα λαστιχα/αφρος στα μεγαφωνα και να τριβονται με αηδιαστικο τροπο, ειναι φυσιολογικη φθορα, ιδιαιτερα οταν εχουν επιρρεαστει απο ηλιο οπως λεει ο φιλος(ισως και η υγρασια να κανει κακο δεν ξερω).

Τελοσπαντων οπως και να εχει, ισως βρουμε μια λυση.Κατ'αρχας κατα την γνωμη μου τα tonsil ειναι μετρια μεγαφωνα, τα peerless ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου καλυτερα απο τα tonsil.Δεν μπορω να πω οτι εκανες ασχημη επιλογη σχετικα με την δουλεια που τα θες, εξ'αλλου πειραματιζεσαι.

Αυτο που εχω να προτεινω μιας και εφερες τα μεγαφωνα σε μια κατασταση που εχεις ριξει λιγο δουλιτσα επανω τους και επισης ειναι αμφιβολο το αν θα στα παρουν πισω, ειναι να κοιταξεις να βρεις ενα κιτ επισκευης για μεγαφωνα, ουσιαστικα περιλαμβανει λαστιχα και κολλα για να τα κανεις καινουρια...
Δες αυτο http://cgi.ebay.com/5-25-SPEAKER-FOA...item2c3d9a48f7 μπας και επεσα μεσα, η αν οχι, ψαξε στο ebay εχει, η στειλε ενα μηνυμα σε αυτον τον πωλητη εχει μεγαλη εμπειρια σε αυτα τα κιτ μπορει να σε βοηθησει...Αυτα για να μην μπεις στην διαδικασια και σκορπας χρημα, κριμα στον κοπο σου.

----------


## Lakisss

Λοιπόν για να πάρετε μία ιδέα του σκεπτικού μου.
Ίσως πολλοί να αναρωτηθήκατε γιατί μπήκα στον κόπο να φτιάξω plexiglass ηχεία με αμφίβολο τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
Επίσης δέν έχω πεί και το ''Project Plexi'' από που προέρχεται.

Πρίν κανά χρόνο ξεκίνησα στην πλάκα με τις λιγοστές γνώσεις μου, να φτιάξω έναν plexiglass pc απο την αρχή. Απο κουτί...μέχρι τα πάντα!
Το αποτέλεσμα.













Αφού διαπίστωσα ότι έχω κάποιες δυνατότητες, αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω και στα ηχεία, για να πηγαίνει σέτ με τον pc.
Τα ηχεία που έχω τώρα είναι αυτά.
http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=15538

Αρκετά καλά για χρήση pc, με μεγάλη ένταση και καλούτσικη ποιότητα.
Τώρα θα μου πείτε ότι κουβαλάω πολύ τρέλα...πού πάω και μπλέκω....

Στην αρχή προσανατολίστηκα σε οικονομικά μεγάφωνα λόγω δοκιμής.
Απ' ότι βλεπω τώρα ο υπάρχον ενισχυτής της Trust, δέν θα μπορεί να οδηγήσει τα ηχεία που φτιάχνω.
Σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν παλιό που έχω, έναν Proton 2x25W/rms.
http://hifigoteborg.se/photo%20arkiv...ont_detail.htm

http://hifigoteborg.se/photo%20arkiv...k_2_detail.htm

http://hifigoteborg.se/photo%20arkiv...bak_detail.htm

Πιστεύω ότι με αυτόν θα είμαι καλυμμένος.

Τα ηχεία λοιπόν γίνονται βασικά για το μεράκι της κατασκευής.
Δέν έχω τρελές απαιτήσεις σε ήχο, αλλά δέν θέλω να ξεπέσω και σε ποιότητα χάριν της εμφάνισης.

Το θέμα είναι τώρα, άν θα δεχτεί να μου αλλάξει τα ηχεία το μαγαζί.
Επίσης άν δεχτεί την βλέπω με κανά Tonsil woofer την αλλαγή.
Τα peerless είναι 5 ίντσες.

Σε περίπτωση αλλαγής, έχετε υπόψην καμιά αξιοπρεπή μάρκα woofer σε μέση τιμή στα 40-60Watt/8Ω? 5 ιντσών πάντα!
Εννοώ μάρκα που να παίζει σε καταστήματα τύπου Tridimas...

----------


## leosedf

Τα 5.25" που πήρες είναι αμαξιού?

----------


## Lakisss

> Τα 5.25" που πήρες είναι αμαξιού?



Όχι, δέν είναι αυτ/του..

----------


## Phatt

Α τελικα εσυ εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα...Πες μας τι mix ναρκωτικων παιρνεις  :Lol: 
Το κουτι ειναι λιγο τραβηγμενο για τα γουστα μου, αλλα πρεπει να πω οτι η αναρτηση των σκληρων εκτος απο κατι καινοτομο ειναι και πολυ καλο για την υγεια τους και τον θορυβο...μπραβο.Επισης, εκεινο το εξαρτημα που εξεχει απο το πλαϊ, και δειχνει να εχει και κατι υγρο μεσα(; ) τι ειναι;

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

και το pc τα σπαει....
να σε ρωτησω κατι, εκει που πηρες τα πλεξι(αληθεια ποσο πηγαν?) δεν υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα να στα κανει μονοκομματα και να στα κουρμπαρει περιμετρικα ετσι ωστε να εβαζες εσυ το πατο και και μπρος-πισω τψν ηχειων? για να αποφυγεις καποιες κολλησεις το λεω...

----------


## Lakisss

> Α τελικα εσυ εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα...Πες μας τι mix ναρκωτικων παιρνεις 
> Το κουτι ειναι λιγο τραβηγμενο για τα γουστα μου, αλλα πρεπει να πω οτι η αναρτηση των σκληρων εκτος απο κατι καινοτομο ειναι και πολυ καλο για την υγεια τους και τον θορυβο...μπραβο.Επισης, εκεινο το εξαρτημα που εξεχει απο το πλαϊ, και δειχνει να εχει και κατι υγρο μεσα(; ) τι ειναι;



 
Η ανάρτηση των σκληρών είναι επάνω σε λάστιχα.

Αυτό που εξέχει είναι ένα απλό κυκλωματάκι απο 12v σε 5v, ώστε να δώσω ρεύμα στους μετρητές θερμοκρασίας του επεξεργαστή, και της κάρτας γραφικών.
Η πλάκέτα έχει μπεί σε έναν κομμένο κύλινδρο plexi με καπάκια φτιαγμένα στο χέρι.
Επάνω έχει μπεί 4πινος κονέκτορας ο οποίος έγινε στεγανός με κόλλα, και κάτω βαλβίδα απο σαμπρέλα παπιου για να γεμίζει το tank.
Το υγρό μέσα είναι άχρωμο λάδι κουρευτικής μηχανής, το οποίο είναι μη αγώγιμο.


Τώρα όσον αφορά τα ηχεία μίλησα σήμερα με το κατάστημα, και θα τα πάω αύριο να τα δεί. Εξήγησα ότι τα έχω βάψει βέβαια...
Για να δούμε άν θα τα δεχτεί...(χλωμό το βλέπω)

----------


## Phatt

Δηλαδη το λαδι ειναι μεσα για την ψυξη των τραντζιστορ;
Βλεπω σου αρεσει να ασχολεισαι με χρονο και υλικα πολυ περισσοτερο απο οτι πρακτικα χρειαζεται, το κανω και γω ορισμενες φορες, σε μια αυταπατη οτι "θα το κανω οσο καλυτερο μπορει να γινει".Δεν το λεω για κακο, απλα το εχω κοψει καπως τελευταια γιατι μου κοστιζει πολυ σε χρημα...
Καλη τυχη με τη συναιχεια των ηχειων...

----------


## MadAss

τα ποδαρακια για το pc απο που τα αγορασες και ποσο?

----------


## leosedf

Νίκο θα μπορούσες να πάς στα καταστήματα να δείς τί μεγάφωνα έχει διαθέσιμα και να μας πείς μάρκες ωστε να μή σε παραπέμπουμε σε σελίδες του εξωτερικού κλπ. Έτσι θα βρείς κάτι καλύτερο απο την πηγή σου.

----------


## MadAss

ιδεα για το επομενο προτζεκτ http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ampeg-Dan-Armstrong-AD6-Plexi-Glass-Guitar-/250657468585?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Musical_Instrument  s_Guitars_CV&hash=item3a5c5970a9  :Biggrin: 

PS. δεν σε φοβαμε θα τα καταφερεις!!

----------


## Lakisss

Πήγα το μεσημέρι στο κατάστημα τα ηχεία.
Ο υπάλληλος αφού τα είδε ηχεία-καμπίνα, δέχτηκε να τα αλλάξει αμέσως παρόλο το βάψιμο και τα carbon! (δέν το περίμενα...)

Έψαξε να μου βρεί κάτι να ταιριάζει, αφού θέλω αυστηρά 5ίντσες με εξωτερική διάμετρο σασί 14.5cm.  Χάθηκε να έδινα έναν πόντο αέρα...
Το πιό κοντινό που βρήκε ήταν μάλλον αυτό (λέω μάλλον γιατί δέν συγκράτησα ακριβώς τον κωδικό, φατσικά ήταν ολόιδιο πάντως :Tongue: )
http://www.stylefeeder.com/i/z8724gb...ne-Woofer?sw=1

Δυστυχώς δέν έκανε για λίγο στην υπάρχουσα τρύπα, και θα ψάξει να μου βρει είπε κάτι καλό. Βασικά ψιλοκουφάθηκε με την κατασκευή και τα Carbon, του άρεσε και πιστεύω θα μου βρεί λύση...  Είδωμεν...

Υ.Γ. Τα Jamo τί λένε?

----------


## Phatt

Αντε με το καλο...Τα jamo στην περιοχη μου, εχουν καλο ονομα, ιδιως παλαιοτερα(τελη δεκαετιας 90).

----------


## Lakisss

Kύριοι έχω βρεθεί σε αδιέξοδο με τα woofer, και θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας!
Τελικά το κατάστημα δέν μπόρεσε να μου βρεί μεγάφωνα, οπότε θα πρέπει να αναζητήσω καινούργια.

Χρειάζομαι αυστηρά 5 ίντσες, με εξωτερίκή διάμετρο 14.5cm, και εσωτερική όχι μεγαλύτερη των 11.6cm.
Δυστυχώς ο υπάλληλος με πήρε στον λαιμό του...
Μου έδωσε στην αρχή μικρά ηχεία αντι 5.5''-6'', με αποτέλεσμα να μήν βρίσκω τώρα έυκολα μεγάφωνο σε τέτοια διάμετρο...
Οι τρύπες έχουν ανοιχτεί, και τώρα πλέον δέν παίρνουν άνοιγμα εκ' νέου, γιατί θα σπάσει το plexiglass.

Επειδή δουλεύω ωράριο καταστημάτων, θα με βόλευε να έβρισκα ένα κατάστημα που να στέλνει με αντικαταβολή.
Άν μπορείτε να μου δώσετε κάποια links θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος πραγματικά!
Επίσης επειδή μένω δυτικά προάστια, ξέρετε καποιο κατάστημα στο κέντρο με ποικιλία ώστε να πεταχτώ με το παπί να ρίξω μιά ματιά τα μεσημέρια?

Προσέξτε!!! Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η εξωτερική διάμετρο των ηχείων, πάρά η εσωτερική. Τα ηχεία θα βιδωθούν εσωτερικά οπότε με καίει να μήν είναι παραπάνω από 14.5cm., για να μήν βρίσκουν στα πλαινά της καμπίνας!

Απο ψάξιμο στο net βρήκα μόνο αυτά.
http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=11682&LANG=GR

http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...finder&LANG=GR

http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...finder&LANG=GR

http://www.djmania.gr/el/shop/136--/...l5-wf?vmcchk=1

Βοηθήστε παιδιά...βλέπω να πηγαίνει στράφι ο κόπος μου...

----------


## leosedf

Η άλλη λύση είναι να βάλεις πιό μεγάλα.
Έχεις τη δυνατότητα να ανοίξεις τις τρύπες?

----------


## Lakisss

Κανείς?
Κάποιο μαγαζί στο κέντρο να ειδικεύεται σε μεγάφωνα?

----------


## Lakisss

Τελικά το κατάστημα δέν μπόρεσε να μου βρεί woofer 5'', έτσι βγήκα στην γύρα για καινούργια.

Αγόρασα αυτά, και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για την αγορά.








Ημερομηνία παραγωγής: 12/1/2010.





Τα specs. του woofer.
http://profesional.beyma.com/pdf/5MP60NE.pdf

----------


## leosedf

ΑΑΑ Beyma είναι ισπανιολέζικα και είναι καλούτσικα μεγάφωνα, τουλάχιστον πολύ καλύτερα απ τα προηγούμενα. Επίσης καλό που είναι mid και low.
Πόσες τρύπες είχε το κάθε ηχείο σου?

----------


## calamus

Αν μπορεις πες μας απο που τα πηρες και ποσο, με ενδιαφερουν :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lakisss

> Αν μπορεις πες μας απο που τα πηρες και ποσο, με ενδιαφερουν



http://www.km-monitor.gr/
100 euros το ζεύγος, ξέφυγα κατά πολύ απ'τον προυπολογισμό.....

----------


## leosedf

Το καλό είναι οτι πήρες πολύ καλά μεγάφωνα. Αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## Phatt

Αντε μακαρι να τα ευχαριστηθεις φιλε.Στα συστηματα αυτοκινητου που εχω ακουσει beyma, ειναι ποιοτικα, αλλα ειναι πολυ φωνακλαδικα για τα γουστα μου(τονιζουν πολυ τα μεσαια, στο ευρος της φωνης).Τωρα στα "σπιτισια" δεν ξερω τι μπορει να κανουν.Με την νικη.

----------


## orck

> Αντε μακαρι να τα ευχαριστηθεις φιλε.Στα συστηματα αυτοκινητου που εχω ακουσει beyma, ειναι ποιοτικα, αλλα ειναι πολυ φωνακλαδικα για τα γουστα μου(τονιζουν πολυ τα μεσαια, στο ευρος της φωνης).Τωρα στα "σπιτισια" δεν ξερω τι μπορει να κανουν.Με την νικη.



Για αυτον τον λογο δεν υπαρχει το equalizer; Ριχνεις τις μεσαιες συχνοτητες και το φερνεις στα προσωπικα σου γουστα.

----------


## Phatt

Εχεις δικιο ΑΛΛΑ: Ενα καλο equalizer θα ειναι σιγουρα μια ξεχωριστη μοναδα, γιατι εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω μεινει ικανοποιημενος απο αυτα τα φιλτρα που εχουν μεσα τα ραδιο-cd(παντα "παραμαζευει" η μουντωνει και διπλανες συχνοτητες), οπως και να το κανουμε, κοστιζει.Ασε που εχει περασει ο καιρος που βαζαμε κατι τετοια 

στα αυτοκινητα μας, παλια ηταν πολυ της μοδος.Απο την αλλη, αυτα ειναι απλα δικο μου γουστο, δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εφαρμοζουν και σε αλλους.Ασε που εχω παραξεφυγει στο offtopic και θα φαω ξυλο  :Lol:

----------


## herctrap

τι εγινε εδω?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω βλεπω δυο λαθη στην κατασκευη δεν βλεπω bass-reflex πισω για να μην μπουκωνει το ηχειο (αλλιως θα παρπαριζει)
και στις χαμηλεσ συχνοτητες βαζουμε πηνιο στην σειρα και οχι αντισταση

συνδεσμολογια cross-over απλο
TWEETER στην σειρα 3,3μf h 4,7μf (+)(υψηπερατο φιλτρο)
*Midrange* στην σειρα πηνιο και πυκνωτης 10μf (μεσοπερατο φιλτρο)
woofer στην σειρα πηνιο (+)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω προτεινω  ξυλο mdf και οχι πλεξιγκλας γιατι το ηχειο ειναι ακουστικοτητα και οχι ομορφια
και σιγουρα 3 δρομων και οχι 2
και καλητερα ενα subwoofer ηχειο
και αλλο ηχειοTWEETER *Midrange*
*και τοποθετουμε ψηλα στον τοιχο το* ηχειο (TWEETER-*Midrange)*
*και στο δαπεδο το* subwoofer ηχειο με bass-reflex φυσικα
εγω ετσι εκανα

----------


## Radiometer

OFF TOPIC




> *BESTCHRISS* μπορείς να κάνεις επεξεργασία το μήνυμα σου και να  προσθέσεις χωρίς να κάνεις καινούργιο,
> εκτός και αν θέλεις να γίνεις TOP POSTER



OFF TOPIC

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δες εδω
HXEIA.jpg
http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Tutorial/Crossover/

και για το bass-reflex
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/speaker10.htm

----------


## grglaz

> εγω βλεπω δυο λαθη στην κατασκευη δεν βλεπω  bass-reflex πισω για να μην μπουκωνει το ηχειο (αλλιως θα παρπαριζει)



ποιος σου ειπε οτι αν δεν ειναι bass-reflex το ηχειο μπουκωνει ντε και καλα?




> και στις χαμηλεσ συχνοτητες βαζουμε πηνιο στην σειρα και οχι αντισταση



καλα μην εισαι τοσο απολυτος..και η αντισταση εχει χαρακτηριστικα αυτεπαγωγης




> συνδεσμολογια cross-over απλο
> TWEETER στην σειρα 3,3μf h 4,7μf (+)(υψηπερατο φιλτρο)



απο που προεκυψαν αυτες οι τιμες?




> *Midrange* στην σειρα πηνιο και πυκνωτης 10μf (μεσοπερατο φιλτρο)



επισης...απο που προεκυψε η τιμη...ασε που αυτη η τοπολογια που αναφερεις δεν συνισταται..

----------


## BESTCHRISS

θα σας φερω φωτογραφιες απο επαγγελματικα cross-over και απο τα ηχεια για να δειτε πως ειναι
οσο για τις τιμες των πυκνωτων και των πηνιων εξαρταται απο την συνδεσμολογια 
αλλα και τις επιθυμητες συχνοτητες που θελουμε να περασουμε σε καθε μεγαφωνο
παραδειγμα αν βαλουμε πυκνωτη 3,3μf περνανε μονο οι υψηλες συχνοτητες οσο ανεβαζουμε την τιμη του αρχιζουν να παιρνουν και οι υψηλομεσαιες(δοκιμασμενο στην πραξη)
παραδειγμα αν ειναι ειναι 2 δρομων τοτε κανουμε υψηπερατο φιλτρο για το tweeter και μεσοχαμηλο στο woofer
αν ειναι 3 δρομων ακολυθουμε τα παραπανω που ανεφερα
οσο για τις βαττικες κοβουν ισχυ απο τα ηχεια και τις βαζουμε για προστασια για τα ηχεια αν τα μεγαφωνα ειναι μικρης ισχυος οπως ειναι τα συγκεκριμενα
εγω κατασκυασει ηχειο με 2->12" σε καθε καναλι (με επεκταση εως 2->18" subwoofer) φυσικα με 4 cross-over στο καθε ηχειο
και χωρια αλλο ηχειο με tweeter και *Midrange σε καθε καναλι*


καλα μην εισαι τοσο απολυτος..και η αντισταση εχει χαρακτηριστικα αυτεπαγωγης

αυτο ειναι λαθος αυτεπαγωγη εχει το πηνιο

επισης...απο που προεκυψε η τιμη...ασε που αυτη η τοπολογια που αναφερεις δεν συνισταται..
ειναι δοκιμασμενο στην πραξη σε ηχεια 


δες και εδω
http://www.soundservice.gr/parts_crossover.htm

δες και εδω πως επρεπε να κατασκευασει το ηχειο του φιλου για να εχει σωστη ακουστικοτητα χωρις να μπουκωνει
JAIRO_1_SV.jpg

ειναι λαθος (φυσικα με 4 cross-over στο καθε ηχειο)

                φυσικα με 4 bass-reflex στο καθε ηχειο

δηλαδη ο φιλος εβαλε στην σειρα πυκνωτη στο tweeter σωστο
και μονο αντισταση στο woofer αρα παιρνουν συχνοτητες υψηλεσ,μεσαιες χαμηλες αρα λαθος
αρα χρειαζεται οποσδηποτε πηνιο στην σειρα για να κοψει τις υψηλες συχνοτητες στο woofer

----------


## grglaz

καλα μαλιστα....εισαι σε πολλα λαθος και ακατανοητος....αλλα δεν εχω ορεξη....
οι ερωτησεις που σου εκανα δεν ειναι τις εκανα γιατι δεν ξερω και θελω να μου πεις....αλλα για να σε κανω να καταλαβεις οτι δεν ειναι πρεπει να λες πραγματα ξερα και απολυτα....
σεβομαι τις αποψεις σου αλλα επειδη εχω δει και αλλα κατεβατα που εχεις γραψει καλο θα ηταν να κανεις και λιγο αυτοκριτικη σ αυτα που γραφεις και πως τα γραφεις...

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

διαβασε και εδω που εχει και τον σχεδιασμο τον cross-over και bass-reflex
http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM1.asp...=11446&LANG=GR

----------


## grglaz

αλλα λογια ν αγαπιομαστε....

----------


## leosedf

Φτάνει με το εκτός θέματος.

Εξαρτάται πάντα απο το σχεδιασμό. Το οτι δεν έχει ένα ηχείο bass reflex δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα αποδίδει. Υπάρχουν ηχεία χωρίς bass reflex που ξεπερνούν κατα έτη φωτός ηχεία με τρύπα σε πιστότητα/ποιότητα.
Τα πάντα εξαρτώνται απο το σχεδιασμό και τον τύπο των driver κλπ. Δεν είναι κανόνας μια τρύπα.
Το παληκάρι προσπαθεί να κάνει ηχεία τρελής εμφάνισης και να έχει καλό αποτέλεσμα.
Επίσης οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων του crossover υπολογίζονται αφού γίνει σχεδιασμός στο περίπου και μετά ανάλυση με λευκό/ροζ θόρυβο και αναλυτή ωστε να μαζευτεί όσο γίνεται σε flat απόκριση (λαμβάνωντας υπ' όψην τα χαρακτηριστικά των μεγαφώνων κλπ κλπ). Υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά και διαφορετικά πράγματα που αλλάζουν που δεν μπορούν να αναλυθούν έτσι απλά σε ένα θέμα.

----------


## grglaz

αυτα που ειπες προσπαθω να δωσω και γω στο παλικαρι να καταλαβει leosedf....απλα οταν ακουω ετσι λογια του αερα δεν μπορω παθαινω κατι....sorry απο μενα παντως...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεν συμφωνω μαζι σας αλλα αυτο δεν εχει σημασια
οποιος θελει τα διαβαζει αυτα που γραφω οποιος δεν θελει δεν τα διαβαζει 
το site ειναι για να εκφερει καποιος την γνωμη του
 και δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο καθενας να συμφωνει με ολους

φιλικα

----------


## Lakisss

Να ζητήσω μία μεγάλη συγνώμη σε όλους που δέν ενημέρωσα το θέμα τόσο καιρό, μιάς που έχω έχω να μπώ μήνες!
Δυστυχώς ο μεγάλος υπολογιστής που έχω δέν με αφήνει να μπώ στο hlektronika και δέν μπορώ να βρώ λύση καιρό τώρα...
Τώρα μπήκα από ένα netbook που αγόρασα σήμερα.

Τα ηχεία έχουν τελειώσει, αλλά δέν μπορώ να σας δώσω φωτό και λεπτομέρειες από το netbook μέχρι να βρώ λύση.
Ο ήχος είναι ανέλπιστα καλός αφού έφτιαξα και 10ιντσά woofer Beyma να συνοδεύουν τα monitors.
Παραθέτω μερικές φωτό παρόλο που έχουν μεγάλο μέγεθος, αλλά δέν μπορώ να κάνω resize από το netbook τώρα...








Το project συμμετείχε τον Οκτώβριο σε έκθεση στο Γκάζι, στο Athens Digital Week 2010.
Κρίμα που δέν μπορούσα να μπώ, να σας πώ να έρθετε να τα δείτε από κοντά....κρίμα....






Θα επανέλθω όταν λύσω το πρόβλημα με τον desktop.

----------


## jim.ni

ωραίος όπως πάντα !!!!

μήπως μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε με το πρόβλημα σου?  τι ακριβώς σου κάνει ?

----------


## Lakisss

Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε με τον υπολογιστή σήμερα.
Ομολογώ ότι χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα αφού μ' αρέσει το forum, και τόσο καιρό μου είχε λείψει....

Στο θέμα μας τώρα, και να διευκρινήσω κάποια θέματα.
Τα monitors ήταν ο αρχικός στόχος κατασκευής, περισσότερο ένα πείραμα μπορώ να πώ. Τελικά απέδωσαν πολύ καλά για ηχεία pc.
Για όσους δέν κατάλαβαν το tweeter συνδέθηκε με πυκνωτή-αντίσταση, ενώ το mid-bass 5ιντσό woofer της Beyma απευθείας.

Η ιστορία θα τελείωνε κάπου εδώ, αλλά η τύχη έγραψε τα πράγματα διαφορετικά.
Σε διαγωνισμό της http://www.km-monitor.gr/ κέρδισα ένα δώρο το οποίο το αντάλλαξα με δύο 10ιντσά woofer Beyma και δύο crossover αποκοπής στα 120Hz.
Έτσι αποφάσiσα και την κατασκευή των 10ιντσών που συνόδευσαν τα monitors.

Με λίγα λόγια οι καμπίνες τους φτιάχτηκαν με plexy πάχους 15mm., προσέχτηκαν στην κάθε λεπτομέρεια, και μελετήθηκαν με πρόγραμμα.
Στην έκθεση στο Γκάζι πήρα εύσημα για τον ήχο, μέχρι και προτάσεις να τα πουλήσω ή να φτιάξω κατά παραγγελία!
Αυτά δέν με ενδιαφέρουν βέβαια, για το μεράκι γίνονται όλα. 
Κόστος? Κρατηθείτε...1100 euros και για τα τέσσερα, ευτυχώς που κέρδισα τα woofers-crossovers και έπεσε το κόστος κατά 300euros...
Αναλυτική παρουσίαση εν καιρώ γιατί ο χρόνος είναι περιορισμένος, και ήδη έχω καταπιαστεί με νέο project. 

Το ξέρω δέν είναι πρέπων να σας παραπέμπω σε άλλα site, αλλά άν έχετε περιέργεια μπορείτε να παρακολουθήσετε το project εδώ http://www.thelab.gr/cases-psu-and-m...-64517-41.html όπου έχω προχωρήσει την παρουσίαση σε σημαντικό βαθμό και αναλυτικότατα.
Να ζητήσω συγγνώμη και πάλι που καθηστέρησα τόσο καιρό να ενημερώσω.
Μακάρι να μπορούσα και να ερχόσασταν στην έkθεση να τα δείτε απο κοντά, διότι οι φωτογραφίες τα αδικούν πραγματικά.

Στην διάθεσή σας για τυχόν ερωτήσεις.
Νίκος.

----------


## navar

Νίκο είσαι μεγάλο παλικάρι !
τί να πούμε ολοκληρωμένα ηχεία περιμένα , τα πάντα είδαμε !
δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα να μας δίνεις links απο άλλες σελίδες με τα επιτευγματά σου , δεν θα σε μαλώσει κανένας !
δίνε πράγμα στον λαό !

επίσης απορώ γιατί το γραφείο σου είναι ακόμα απο ξύλο και δεν έφτιαξες ενα με την δικιά σου μέθοδο !

----------


## Ευαγγελος Μπελλος

Γεια χαρα το πρωτο μου ποστ εδω ..... οι Φωτος δεν φαινονται !!!! ας κανει καποιος κατι το ξερω ειναι παλιο θεμα....

----------


## nick1974

> οι Φωτος δεν φαινονται !!!!




ολοκληρο το project εχει ανεβει βημα βημα και στο thelab.gr (αντιστοιχο forum για υπολογιστες) στην κατηγορια των case mods, και χωρις ιδιεταιρο ψαξιμο το βρισκεις.

----------


## Ευαγγελος Μπελλος

ευχαριστω εκανα ενγραφη εδω μονο και μονο γιαυτο το θεμα   δεν θελω να γραφτω και εκει.......

----------


## Ευαγγελος Μπελλος

Ελα ρε παιδια καποιο λινκ να δουμε καμια φωτο ....

τοσος κοπος τζαμπα  δεν τον βλεπει κανεις  !! εγινα μελος στο thelab.gr   και τζιφος  !! δεν  δειχνει τιποτα  ! μου βγαζει The page you requested does not exist  

τι γινεται ;;;

----------


## moutoulos

Βαγγέλη δεν φταίει κανένας, απλά ο δημιουργός του thread προφανώς τις είχε ανεβάσει σε κάποιο external server 
(πχ ImageShack) ο οποίος στην συνέχεια για κάποιο λόγο δεν τις εμφανίζει (ζητούσαν χρήματα). 

Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι η κατά λάθος μεταφορά ή διαγραφή των φωτογραφιών απο τον server απο τον δημιουργό 
του θέματος, με αποτέλεσμα να χαθούν τα Link's.

----------


## Ευαγγελος Μπελλος

> Βαγγέλη δεν φταίει κανένας, απλά ο δημιουργός του thread προφανώς τις είχε ανεβάσει σε κάποιο external server 
> (πχ ImageShack) ο οποίος στην συνέχεια για κάποιο λόγο δεν τις εμφανίζει (ζητούσαν χρήματα). 
> 
> Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι η κατά λάθος μεταφορά ή διαγραφή των φωτογραφιών απο τον server απο τον δημιουργό 
> του θέματος, με αποτέλεσμα να χαθούν τα Link's.




Ευχαριστω Φιλε μου !!!! οκ  να μη ψαχνω στο χαμο !!!!!!!!!

αλλα ενταξει ασε τις φωτος  δεν μου βγαζει ουτε τα γραπτα....  τελος παντων  Ευχαριστω πολυ .

----------


## Lakisss

Καλησπέρα. Θα ψάξω να βρω φωτό και θα τις βάλω αύριο.

----------

moutoulos (03-01-18)

----------

